
Bill.com S-1 - kressaty
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1786352/000119312519293348/d710902ds1.htm
======
uptown
"We were incorporated in 2006 and have experienced net losses and negative
cash flows from operations since inception."

13 years of unprofitability?

